# Uncontested Settlement Agreement - which DIY Divorce Online Website??



## Divorcing1 (May 21, 2019)

20+ year marriage, No minor children, NJ, $$ Assets, Marital Home to be sold, only one spouse is in the home. Uncontested.

Do you have experience or knowledge of any of the online form services? I understand that I can get the forms from my county court but I do require some hand holding / customer service mostly for procedural advice..... not legal advice.

Thanks.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Have you read the LSNJ self-help book? That may give you the answers you need.



https://www.lsnjlaw.org/Publications/Pages/Manuals/DivorceGuide.pdf











Divorce Forms in New Jersey - A self-help guide with form - LSNJ


How to File for Divorce in New Jersey? Legal Services of New Jersey makes available a variety of publications and brochures to give people the information they need to help themselves if they cannot afford a lawyer.



checkout.lsnj.org


----------



## oldpal99 (Jan 27, 2021)

What is the normal procedure of this uncontested divorce in NJ?


----------

